# interesting things to do with my linux server



## Easy Rhino (May 10, 2010)

i am a tad bit bored and have some time to mess around with my server a bit. it is a q4000  at 2.6ghz and 4 gigs of ram. also of note, it has a 9800gtx+ in it. i have all the usual ubuntu desktop apps. the server is mostly used though as a server. ive got apache,mysql,php all setup. ssh, ftpd, teamspeak 3 and the like. 

now i am looking to add something neat to it. i have a lot of bandwidth 25/25Mbps. any suggestions?

edit: i also have ps3 media server setup for media streaming and HAD vmware running a bunch of other operating systems until the upgrade to 10.04 crapped all over it.


----------



## Frick (May 10, 2010)

Install Asterisk and use it as a phone/com server?


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 10, 2010)

Frick said:


> Install Asterisk and use it as a phone/com server?



that sounds like a great idea. is the documentation straight forward? hrm, looks like i will need telephony hardware.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (May 10, 2010)

get it folding for the team... it may not be what you are looking for but could be a help. I don't know much to do with linux. I know i had fun using WINE and seeing what windows apps i could get to work


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 10, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> get it folding for the team... it may not be what you are looking for but could be a help. I don't know much to do with linux. I know i had fun using WINE and seeing what windows apps i could get to work



yea i need to get up and folding again. i know i can use smp client for my processor but i could double my points with a linux gpu client.


----------



## Frick (May 10, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> hrm, looks like i will need telephony hardware.



Not with VoIP.. I think.


----------

